
Satanic Temple Protests Ten Commandments Monument with Goat-Headed Statue - lucasjans
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/17/639726472/satanic-temple-protests-ten-commandments-monument-with-goat-headed-statue
======
sitkack
I have a special place in my impaled heart for the work Satanic Temple does.

------
thatjsguy
Good. Either all religions are fine in public space, or none of them are.

